# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  wie hoch PSA-Wert nach Radikalentfernung?

## Erich56

bei mir wurde genau 4 1/2 Wochen nach der radikalen Prostatektomie ein PSA-Wert von 0,1 ermittelt; nach Aussage des einen Arztes sollte der Wert jedoch maximal knapp über Null liegen; 0,1 ist nach seiner Aussage zu hoch. Ein anderer Arzt meint dazu, die "Wartezeit" ist noch zu kurz, und eine Messung ergibt erst frühestens 6-7 Wochen nach der OP einen Sinn.
Was stimmt nun wirklich?

----------


## skipper

Hallo Erich56,
ich zitiere aus der Entlassungsbroschüre der Martiniklinik HH : " PSA wird normalerweise in der Prostata gebildet. Da diese jedoch entfernt ist, sollte der PSA-Wert gegen Null gehen.(Als 0 wird ein PSA Wert unter 0,1 ng/ml bezeichnet) Ein Abfallen des PSA-Wertes auf den 0-Wert ist erst nach 3 Monaten zu erwarten."
Keine Panik , du solltest in 6 Wochen erneut messen, dann sollte der Wert möglichst nahe 0 sein , bzw. nicht messbar. Hattest du eine Ro Resektion ?
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## premme

Hallo Erich,
unser @skipper war wieder mal schneller.
Aber auch mein Wert wurde erst 1/4 Jahr nach der OP bestimmt. Laut Prof. und Uro.
Dauert eben etwas, mußte warten.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## wowinke

Hallo,

die Halbwertszeit beim PSA abbau sind 3-4 Tage nach meinem Kenntnissstand, das ist die Zeit bis nur noch die Hälft der ursprünglciehn Konzentration vothanden ist. Bie Deinem Ausgangswert von 8, würde da bedeuten ca. nach 3,8 bis 4,9 Monaten wäre 0,06 erreicht.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## spertel

Hallo Wolfgang

Ich glaube, da liegst Du falsch mit Deiner Rechnung. 

Halbwertzeit bedeutet, dass sich der PSA-Wert postoperativ alle 2-3 Tage halbiert. Bei einem Wert von 8 ng/ml müßte dieser dann eigentlich nach etwa -3- Wochen im nicht messbaren Bereich sein, so die Theorie.

Richtig ist, dass in der Regel nach spätestens -6- Wochen der PSA in den nicht messbaren Bereich abgefallen sein sollte; dies hängt natürlich auch von der Höhe des Wertes vor der Op ab. 

Bei mir wurde einen Tag vor der OP im Khs im Zuge der Aufnahme 7,43 ng/ml gemessen; zu Hause bei meinem Urologen genau 17 Tage später lag dieser bereits bei < 0,04 ng/ml. Schneller hätte es eigentlich nicht gehen können, aber es scheint bei jedem anders zu sein.

LG

Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Erich,

auch für diese Überlegung lässt sich die Excel-Tabelle zur Berechnung von PSA-VZ und PSAV benutzen, da es sich wie bei der PSA-VZ um eine Exponentialfunktion handelt, nur dass diesmal eine negative Zeit herauskommt, nämlich die Angabe der Halbwertzeit. Sie beträgt - wenn die beiden Werte 8 ng/ml und 0,1 ng/ml und die Zeitspanne von 4½ Wochen = 31-32 Tage richtig sind - fünf Tage, also etwas mehr als die immer genannten drei bis vier Tage. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn die Faustformel stimmt, dann sinkt Dein PSA-Wert etwas zu langsam, aber ich halte das noch nicht für dramatisch, da wir nicht wissen, wie gut abgesichert die Drei-bis-vier-Tage-Regel wirklich ist.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Spertel,



> Richtig ist, dass in der Regel nach spätestens -6- Wochen der PSA in den nicht messbaren Bereich abgefallen sein sollte; dies hängt natürlich auch von der Höhe des Wertes vor der Op ab. 
> 
> Bei mir wurde einen Tag vor der OP im Khs im Zuge der Aufnahme 7,43 ng/ml gemessen; zu Hause bei meinem Urologen genau 17 Tage später lag dieser bereits bei < 0,04 ng/ml. Schneller hätte es eigentlich nicht gehen können, aber es scheint bei jedem anders zu sein.
> 
> LG
> 
> Reinhard


*Nachsorge nach radikaler Prostatektomie*
 Der PSA-Wert sollte sich nach der radikalen Prostatektomie innerhalb von 4-6                       Wochen unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze (<0,04 ng/ml) befinden.

Oder 

3.1. Nach Operation
Nimmt man eine PSA-Halbwertzeit von 3,5 Tagen an, so ist maximal 30 Tage nach einer RP ein Wert von < 0,02 ng/ml zu erwarten [7]. Die Manipulation während der Operation läßt möglicherweise PSA ansteigen, so daß durchaus mit der ersten Bestimmung 6 Wochen gewartet werden kann [8], auch 8 Wochen sind akzeptabel.

Siehe 1. Grafik bitte antippen zum vergrössern!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Erich56

bei der jüngsten Messung, 7 1/2 Wochen nach der OP, war der PSA 0,04.
Gemäß meinem Urologen völlig in Ordnung. Ist das auch die allgemeine Sicht hier im Forum? Gemäß obigem posting von Helmut.2 sollte ja bereits 4-6 Wochen nach der OP der Wert kleiner als 0,04 sein.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Erich,

dieses Thema funktioniert immer wieder! - Der Nachweis von PSA im Blut nach RPE oder Ratiatio ist abhängig vom Messverfahren. Hast Du keine Prostata mehr, hat sich, wie hier schon erklärt, das verbliebene PSA im Blut nach 6 Wochen vollständig abgebaut, ist also 0,000 ng/ml. 

Messverfahren im 3-stelligen Nachkommabereich sind per se ungenau. Das hängt mit der Konsistenz des Blutserums zusammen. Deshalb haben Werte unterhalb der zweiten Kommastelle grundsätzlich keine Bedeutung. Wegen dieser Tatsache verwenden die meißten Labors Geräte, deren tiefst mögliche Einstellung bei z.B. 0,04 ng/ml erst beginnt. Wenn sie also nichts anzeigen geht man davon aus, dass der Wert kleiner als 0,04 ng/ml ist. Das kann bedeuten der Wert ist 0,000 oder auch 0,03 ng/ml. Weil das so ist, solltest Du Dir von Deinem Urologen die Gewissheit holen, das der Wert <0,04 ng/ml ist, also den unteren, möglichen Messbereich des Gerätes unterschreitet und nicht 0,04 ng/ml  bei einem Gerät gemessen wurde, dessen Untergrenze z.B. 0,002 ng/ml ist!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Erich56

> ...Weil das so ist, solltest Du Dir von Deinem Urologen die Gewissheit holen, das der Wert <0,04 ng/ml ist, also den unteren, möglichen Messbereich des Gerätes unterschreitet und nicht 0,04 ng/ml bei einem Gerät gemessen wurde, dessen Untergrenze z.B. 0,002 ng/ml ist!
> 
> Gruß Heribert


hallo Heribert, danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Werde spätestens übermorgen den schriftlichen Befund selbst in Händen haben und dann mal gucken, ob dort <0,04 draufsteht, oder = 0,04, und ggf. direkt bei dem Labor nachfragen.

Wobei mir mein Urologe nach meinem Einwand, warum der PSA nach einer RPE nicht zwingend absolut Null sein müßte, erklärt hat, daß dies aus dem Grund nicht so ist bzw. sein kann, da der Übergang von Prostatagewebe zu Blasenhalsgewebe ja fließend ist, und daher der Operateur niemals sagen bzw. wissen kann, ob bzw. wieviel Prostatagewebe, zumindest in kleinstem Ausmaß, nach der OP noch vorhanden ist.
Weiters meint er, daß nicht der absolute PSA-Wert nach RPE so sehr das wesentliche ist (solange er sich in einem Bereich von 0,0.. bewegt), sondern eine etwaige Veränderung nach oben zu hinterfragen wäre.

lg Erich

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Erich,
so wie Dein Urologe sehe ich das auch. Wichtig ist obe sich eine Dynamik entwicklet oder nicht. Bei mir war das Jahre lang bei 0,04 stabil.

Dass die Prostat in bestimmten Bereichen (u.a. Apex) nicht  klar vom übrigen Gewebe abgegrenzt ist und beim Operieren damit Schwierigkeiten 
entsehen habe ich verschiedentlich gehört. Damit können dort gesunde Zellen verbleiben, wie auch im Bereich der Anastemosnaht.

Darüber hianus gibt es Gewebe die PSA in geringsten Mengen. Es wurde auch schon PSA in geringsten Mengen bei Frauen gefunden.   


Also, es hilft nur regelmässig messen. 


Allse gute Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Erich56

> Hallo Erich,
> so wie Dein Urologe sehe ich das auch. Wichtig ist obe sich eine Dynamik entwicklet oder nicht. Bei mir war das Jahre lang bei 0,04 stabil. ...


hallo Wolfgang, danke für Deine Rückmeldung; wenn Du schreibst, daß bei Dir der Wert Jahre lang stabil war, heißt das nun, daß er irgendwann wieder angestiegen ist?

----------


## wowinke

hallo Erich,

ja der PSA-Wert ist dann wieder sehr langsam angestiegen und ich stand vor der Frage etwas tun oder aussitzen. Bei der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit
haben mir einigen noch eine sehr lange Zeit prognostiziert bis eventuell aus dem PSA-wert ein Risiko entsteht,obwohl ich gesund bin schlagen da ggf. 
andere "Risiken des allgemeinen Lebens" eher zu.

Da nun nach meiner Einschätzung Nebenwirkungen bei der Bestrahlung heute überschaubar sind habe ich mich aktuell für diesen Weg entschieden, nach nun 6 Jahren die seit der OP vergangen sind. Der PSA lag bei 0,19 also eine sehr früher Schritt. Ansonst steht alles im Profil.


Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Erich56

> ... Der PSA lag bei 0,19 also eine sehr früher Schritt. ...


hallo Wolfgang, die in Deinem Profil dargestellte PSA-Verlaufskurve sprach zuletzt ja leider doch eine eher deutliche Sprache. 
In Erinnerung an diverse andere Beiträge hier und in anderen Foren, würde ich aber sagen: Dein Schritt zu bestrahlen war sicher NICHT zu früh. Der Tenor vieler Aussagen ist, daß man damit keinesfalls zu lange zuwarten soll, wenn die Verlaufskurve sehr eindeutig ist.

Welche Art der Bestrahlung bekommst Du denn, und wieviele sind geplant?

Meine besten Wünsche jedenfalls, lg Erich

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Erich,

es ist eine 3D konformal Bestrahlung voraussichtlich bis 66 Gy. Also klassich.In Abwägung mit potentiellen Nebenwirkungen in Verbindung mit der
Erfolgswahrscheimlichkeit eher die Untergrenz an Belastung. Bin jetzt bei 40 Gy. Müsst das allerdings noch etwas abziehen da im Zielfeld nich tganz 100% ankommen.   


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------

